

How does hard working, overachieving person's day looks like - SpaceInvader
http://jezebel.com/here-is-what-a-hard-working-overachieving-person-s-day-1702915330

======
MichaelCrawford
I apologize that I have not read the linked article.

I am dismayed by the hero worship that is so common these days - "here's how
to be an overachiever", "Uber's valuation exponentiates", "Children graduate
high school without ever meeting their parents".

It is exceedingly uncommon for only one parent to have a job anymore.
Nowadays, if there are two parents in a family, they both work, not to get
rich, but in their struggle just to get by.

When I was a kid, unless he was aboard ship or - for a year - stationed in
Saigon, my father was always home for supper.

Me, I work seven days a week, quite commonly go for days without sleeping so I
can work.

What have we become?

~~~
strangecasts
> I work seven days a week, quite commonly go for days without sleeping so I
> can work.

Jesus. What kind of work do you do, if you don't mind me asking?

~~~
MichaelCrawford
I would link to it, but I just relocated every URL on my website to
[http://www.warplife.com/ethics/reputation.html](http://www.warplife.com/ethics/reputation.html)

I am self-employed. You'd think that would enable me to take all kinds of time
off, but it's quite common for the self-employed to work far more than those
who hold regular jobs.

I have a whole bunch of different projects going on. Admittedly I would work
less if I focussed on just one, but it has always been my nature to pursue
many goals at once.

Of most use to you is that I am building a list of every computer employer in
the world. This is going very slowly so far, but I am building tools to
automate it. I plan to fund it through KickStarter but am still working on the
text of my written pitch, and have yet to shoot the video.

When my regular site comes back, have a look at
[http://www.warplife.com/jobs/computer/](http://www.warplife.com/jobs/computer/)

It is really easy to get overly obsessed with largely unproductively
activities, such as analyzing my web server logs every single day. There are
times when there is some point to that, but not commonly.

------
strangecasts
You, too, can be an overachiever, so long as you have someone to run personal
errands and do your chores, you're rich enough to have quick "outs" for
personal emergencies, and you also fall into the small subset of people who
function perfectly with 4 hours of sleep, and etc. God help you if you have
kids.

